# Hlektronika.gr > Site & Forum >  >  Νέα συνάντηση στην Αθήνα !!!

## DT200

Λοιπόν κύριοι νομίζω ότι είναι καλή εποχή για μία ακόμα συνάντηση στην Αθήνα.
Θα  ποιούμε ένα καφεδάκι όλοι μαζί και να ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες και θεωρίες !
Και μίας και κάνω την αρχή θα προτείνω 9 Δεκ. 2007 
ημέρα Κυριακή, στο θησείο και ώρα 18:00 τι λετε ;

----------


## NUKE

Οπως παντα ειμαι μεσα...

----------


## gio_7

Και εγω.Μιας και δεν εχω ξαναερθει ειναι μια ευκαιρια να σας γνωρισω

----------


## kostas30

:Shocked:   :Wink:   :OK:   :OK:   :OK:

----------


## hlektrologos000

Μέσα ... και γω .

----------


## DT200

Πολύ χαίρομαι που βλέπω άμεση ανταπόκριση από μέλη 
που είναι κάθε μέρα στο φόρουμ και ανταλλάσουμε γνώμες σε πολλά θέματα .
θα έχει πολύ ενδιαφέρων και αυτή τη φορά !

Υ.Γ.
Φέρτε και καμία κόλλα Α4 για τα σχεδιάκια 
που θα φτιάξουμε, μην ψάχνουμε πάλι αποδώ και από εκεί .

Υ.Γ.2
GSmaster ΘΑ ΕΕΕΕΡΘΕΙΣ ?
Κανένας από την όμορφη Θεσσαλονίκη ?

----------


## gsmaster

Είδομεν!
Δεν προλαβαααααααίνω.........

----------


## pit21

Εγω δν εχω κατι οποτε ελπιζω οτι θα ερθω να δω κ σαν καινουριος τους παλιοτερους...

φιλε DT200 εχω την εντυπωση πως στο θησειο τετοια ωρα θα ειναι αρκετα σκοτεινα για να βλεπουμε κ να φτιαχνουμε σχεδια   :Smile:

----------


## tasosmos

Damn, νομιζω οτι στις 9 εχω να παω σε γαμο...

----------


## DT200

> φιλε DT200 εχω την εντυπωση πως στο θησειο τετοια ωρα θα ειναι αρκετα σκοτεινα για να βλεπουμε κ να φτιαχνουμε σχεδια



Ναι αλλά στην καφετέρια θα είναι αρκετά φωτεινά  :P

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Damn, νομιζω οτι στις 9 εχω να παω σε γαμο...



Στις 8 ειναι ο γαμος που ειναι σαββατο....   :Laughing:

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Σε ποιά καφετέρια θα είναι η συνάντηση;

----------


## tasosmos

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από tasosmos
> 
> Damn, νομιζω οτι στις 9 εχω να παω σε γαμο...
> 
> 
> 
> Στις 8 ειναι ο γαμος που ειναι σαββατο....



Τελικα οντως στις 8 ειναι, δεν ξερω πως μου ειχε κολλησει οτι ηταν 9...

90% θα ερθω.  :Smile: 

Θα ελεγα να γινει η συναντηση στον σταθμο και βλεπουμε γιατι αν μαζευτουν ατομα θα πρεπει να βρουμε και καποια που να εχει τον αντιστοιχο χωρο.

----------


## DT200

Το καλύτερο είναι να συναντούμε δεξιά από τον σταθμό του 
ηλεκτρικού στο περίπτερο (δεξιά, όπως κοιτάμε τον σταθμό) 
Και για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία θα κρατάω μία κόλλα Α4 με εκτυπωμένο  το hlektronika.gr 
Άρα θα είναι πολύ εύκολο

----------


## DT200

Εδώ και μέρες δεν έχω δει καινούρια πόστ και 
απλά φρεσκάρω το θέμα για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε   :Cool:

----------


## ok1gr

Πόλύ θα ήθελα να έρθω τώρα που είμαι Αθήνα αλλα βρήκες μέρα και εσύ...
Θα φύγω την Πέμπτη για την πόλη μου...  :frown: 
Ίσως την επόμενη φορά

----------


## ta03

Μεσα και εγω!!!

----------


## TeslaCoil

κατα πασα πιθανοτητα θα εχω δουλεια την μερα αυτη

αν και πιστευω να εχω τελιωσει εως τις 18

ελπιζω να φανω!!!

Υ.Γ. ta03?!?! ενας AWMN  :Smile:  μεγαλε κανα λαπτοπ για scan εχουμε? ισως μπορεσουμε να συνδεθουμε καπου εκει κοντα!!!
 :Wink:

----------


## aeonios

Tελικά έδιωξα και εγώ τη δουλειά και θα έρθω...θα χαρώ να τα πούμε επιτέλους και από κοντά!

----------


## ta03

Δυστυχως το καταστημα δεν διαθετει laptop...Θα φερω παντως ασυρματο V/U.

----------


## thanos

Στο Θησειο παιζει ελευθερο ασυρματο Αcces Point οποτε δε χρειαζεται να σκαναρεις για awmn.  :Laughing:

----------


## ^Active^

Να φερω δηλαδη το λαπτοπ μου μαζι? Αντε να τα πουμε απο κοντα !!  :Laughing:

----------


## NUKE

ta03 επιτελους θα συναντηθουμε και εμεις.Αν μπορεις φερε εκεινα τα βιβλια...

Εγω παντως θα το φερω.Αφου εχει ιντερνετ θα ειναι πολυ βολικο....

----------


## Πέτροs

Νομιζω πωs θα ερθω και γω, αλλα πρεπει να ξερουμε το μαγαζι που θα μαζευτουμε για την περιπτωση που θα καθυστερησει καποιοs.

----------


## Lykos1986

Βλέπω πως αυτήν η συνάντηση θα έχει μεγάλη κίνηση!!! !!! !!! Βγάλτε πολλές photos για να δούμε και εμείς...

PS:
Μήπως θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί κανένας χώρος στο forum που να βάζουμε φωτογραφίες απο συναντήσεις, κατασκευές μας κτλ;

----------


## gRooV

Παιδιά καλά να περάσετε! Σας χαιρετώ από Ορεστιάδα (και λίγο ακόμα πιο πάνω)!  :Smile: 




> PS:
> Μήπως θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί κανένας χώρος στο forum που να βάζουμε φωτογραφίες απο συναντήσεις, κατασκευές μας κτλ;



Για τις κατασκευές υπάρχει το "Παρουσίαση Κατασκευών".

----------


## NUKE

Ας δωσει καποιος που θα ερθει σιγουρα το τηλεφωνο του ωστε αν αργησει καποιος να τον παρει και να συνενοηθουμε...Συνηθως βρισκουμε ενα μαγαζι εκεινη την ωρα...

----------


## DT200

Το τηλ. μου για εκείνη την ημέρα  θα είναι 6945****** (Γιάννης)

----------


## DT200

Σε λιγότερο από 48 ώρες!

----------


## DT200

Σε λιγότερο από 24 ώρες!

----------


## babisko

Εδώ και περίπου 1.5 ώρα περίπου άρχισε το meeting στην Αθήνα. Όσοι πήγατε ή θα πάτε, να περάσετε καλά. Και μην ξεχάσετε να βγάλετε φωτογραφίες να δούμε και εμείς που δεν μπορούμε να έρθουμε από τόσο μακρυά.

----------


## plouf

> Εδώ και περίπου 1.5 ώρα περίπου άρχισε το meeting στην Αθήνα. Όσοι πήγατε ή θα πάτε, να περάσετε καλά. Και μην ξεχάσετε να βγάλετε φωτογραφίες να δούμε και εμείς που δεν μπορούμε να έρθουμε από τόσο μακρυά.



δεν ξέρω σε ποιά χώρα είσαι αλλα 9-δεκ είναι αύριο....   :Wink:

----------


## DT200

Για 5 δευτερόλεπτα με τρέλανες !!! 
αύριο Κυριακή 9-12-07 18:00 είναι η συνάντηση

Ήμουνα έτοιμος να βγω έξω με τις παντόφλες και 
να τρέχω στους δρόμους σαν τρελός  να προλάβω   :Shocked:

----------


## babisko

Ωχ, χίλια συγγνώμη παιδιά, νόμιζα ότι ήταν για σήμερα Σάββατο 8/12.   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
Κάτι δεν πάει καλά τελευταία. Πρέπει να προσέχω για να μην ξαναπάρω ληγμένα χάπια.  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  

Και πάλι συγγνώμη και ελπίζω να μην πήρα κανέναν στο λαιμό μου και πάει σήμερα στο meeting.
 :Head:   :Head:   :Head:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:   :Hammer:

----------


## pit21

"κ πανω απ'το post μου βλεπουμε το ειδος "φανατικους-ηλεκτρονικους!" 
χε χε  :Laughing: !





> Ήμουνα έτοιμος να βγω έξω με τις παντόφλες και
> να τρέχω στους δρόμους σαν τρελός να προλάβω



Καλα ρε DT200 δν θα πεθανουμε κιολας!  :Smile:

----------


## DT200

Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε μαζευτεί 13 άτομα + 1 
πού δεν το έχει γράψει στο φόρουμ, άρα 14 .
καλά είναι.

----------


## ta03

Που ακριβως θα ειναι το ραντεβου; Πως θα αναγνωριστουμε μεταξυ μας;

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Που ακριβως θα ειναι το ραντεβου; Πως θα αναγνωριστουμε μεταξυ μας;



το ραντεβου ειναι ακριβως εξω απο τον σταθμο* στο περιπτερο* .
Αν δεις 2-3 μαζεμενους να μιλανε μεταξυ τους σιγουρα ειναι καποιοι απο εμας .

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε μαζευτεί 13 άτομα + 1 
> πού δεν το έχει γράψει στο φόρουμ, άρα 14 .
> καλά είναι.



Ελπιζω να αποφασισουν και αλλοι την τελευταια στιγμη *και να ερθουν* ....

Και γω κολαγα λιγο την πρωτη φορα να παω αλλα ολα τα παιδια ειναι καλα παιδια και περασαμε παραπανω απο ευχαριστα την ωρα μας συζητωντας για το αγαπημενο μας χομπι και οχι μονο ....

----------


## ta03

Θα εχω και εναν ασυρματο μαζι μου για ευκολοτερη αναγνωριση!

----------


## Radiometer

μια καλή λύση για αναγνώριση είναι να κρατάτε όλοι σας από ένα LED στα χεριά   :Very Happy:   ( αναμμένο ακόμα καλύτερα διακρίνετε )

αυτό το κάναμε μια φορά σε  συνάντηση στην Θεσ/νικη  :P

βγάλτε φωτογραφίες και ανεβάστε να δούμε

----------


## DT200

> Το καλύτερο είναι να συναντούμε δεξιά από τον σταθμό του 
> ηλεκτρικού στο περίπτερο (δεξιά, όπως κοιτάμε τον σταθμό) 
> Και για μεγαλύτερη ευκολία θα κρατάω μία κόλλα Α4 με εκτυπωμένο  το hlektronika.gr 
> Άρα θα είναι πολύ εύκολο

----------


## ta03

Εγω θα ειμαι QRV στο RU1 οσο θα ερχομαι.

----------


## tasosmos

Τελικα δεν θα μπορεσω να ερθω, ειμαι στο κρεβατι με πυρετο απο χτες...  :frown:  
θα τα πουμε την επομενη φορα.

----------


## DT200

Όπως θα καταλάβατε, 
όσοι ήρθανε σήμερα στην συνάντηση περάσανε τέλεια ! 
ποιο καλά από την προηγούμενη φορά !
Επικρατούσε ένα ευχάριστο κλίμα , με γέλια και πειράγματα και 
φυσικά μιλήσαμε πολύ για ηλεκτρονικά ,
Κάναμε σχεδιάκια και ανταλλάξαμε ιδέες , λύσαμε το πρόβλημα με τα μπλουζάκια και 
απ’ότι φαίνεται 20/1/2008 θα ξανά συναντηθούμε  (θα το ανακοινώσουμε με σιγουριά 10 μέρες νωρίτερα)
Φυσικά δεν λείψανε και τα παράδοξα, αφού ένα μέλος αντί για τις 18:00 ήρθε στις 21:00 
Δεν πειράζει διότι κάτσαμε μέχρι τις 22:00

Αύριο θα αναρτήσω και φότο για να δείτε τις δραστηριότητες μας .

----------


## gsmaster

ΈΕεεεεετσι τέτοια ν΄ακούω............

Κρίμα που δεν μπόρεσαμε να κατέβουμε κι εμείς προς τα εκεί.....


Ο φίλος με που ήρθε στις 9 μήπως μπέρδεψε το 6 με το 9 ? ? χε χε

----------


## Lykos1986

Χαίρομαι που περάσατε καλά!!! Αντε να δούμε και photos τώρα!!!

----------


## babisko

> Φυσικά δεν λείψανε και τα παράδοξα, αφού ένα μέλος αντί για τις 18:00 ήρθε στις 21:00 
> Δεν πειράζει διότι κάτσαμε μέχρι τις 22:00



Εγώ (αν ερχόμουν) θα ήμουν 24 ώρες νωρίτερα   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   και συ μιλάς για 3 ώρες καθυστέρηση;   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Χαίρομαι που περάσατε καλά.

----------


## ta03

Αντε και την επομενη φορα να κανουμε πιο πολλα ηλεκτρονικα σχεδια!

----------


## DT200

Και ναι κύριες και κύριοι οι πολύτιμες φότο από την συνάντηση των 
Αθηναίων είναι διαθέσιμες σε όλους τους φίλους 

http://rs224.rapidshare.com/files/75...gr_9-12-08.zip

----------


## pit21

βγηκαμε λιγο "δρακουλιαριδες"(για τα κοκκινα ματια λεω) αλλα δν πειραζει!  :Laughing:  
δν ειμαστε κ φωτομοντελα!? 
σαν εμπειρια ηταν πολυ καλη! κ του χρονου παιδια να τα ξαναπουμε απο κοντα!  :Very Happy:

----------


## hlektrologos000

Ειναι η δευτερη συναντηση που συμετεχω και πραγματικα περασαμε υπεροχα  . Οι 3+ ωρες που εμεινα με την παρεα ,το ενδιαφερων των συζητησεων που καναμε ,πραγματικα μου φανηκε οτι εμεινα πολυ  λιγοτερο .
Αλλοι μειναμε και περισσοτερο ........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Να προσθεσω οτι ο φιλος μας  kyros  μας εφερε αρκετα βιβλια ηλεκτρονικων που τα μοιραστικαμε  βαση τι ενδιεφερε περισσοτερο τον καθενα .  Φιλε kyro  σε ευχαριστουμε .

Απο τι βλεπετε βλεπετε και στις φωτογραφιες το κλιμα ηταν ακρως φιλικο και ευθυμο . 

Ελπιζω να τα ξαναπουμε συντομα παιδια .....

----------


## NUKE

Ηταν πολυ ωραια οντως.Περασα πολυ καλα.Αλλα κλασσικα βγηκα χαλια στις φωτο...

----------


## Lykos1986

Είδα τις photos!!! Είναι πολύ καλές και για μια ακόμα φορά βλέπουμε πως αυτές οι συναντήσεις είναι πάντα υπέροχες!!! 

Θα πρέπει όμως μια μέρα να οργανώσουμε την πρώτη πανελλαδική συνάντηση και όχι όπως κάθε χρόνο... συνάντηση στην Αθήνα και συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη!!!! Τώρα για το που θα γίνει... αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα... μπορεί Θεσσαλονίκη... μπορεί Αθήνα... μπορεί σε κάποιο ουδέτερο μέρος!

Πραγματικά θέλω να γνωρίσω και όλους τους άλλους, αφού ουσιαστηκά από Αθήνα δεν ξέρω κανέναν εκτός απο τον φίλο DT200 που τον είδα δύο φορές στις συναντήσεις στην Θεσσαλονίκη!!!





PS1: Γιατί η συνάντηση στην Θεσσαλονίκη γίνετε πάντα πρώτη (Σεπτέμβριος - Οκτώβριος) και μετά στην Αθήνα; Μάλλον σαν βορειοελλαδίτες βιαζόμαστε λίγο!!! 

PS2: Γιατί οι ηλεκτρονικοί προτιμούν σαν ρόφημα την σοκολάτα;

PS3: Ρε DT200, τι οθόνες είναι αυτές που κρατάς; Τι κύκλωμα σχεδίασες;

PS4: GR_Kyros, πραγματικά θαυμάζω την δουλειά σου σε μερικά ταρατσόκουτα (που έχεις ποστάρει στο AWMN). Εγώ ανείκω στο TWMN και όταν μπορέσω θα σου ανεβάσω photos για να δεις και την δικιά μου δουλειά. Κάποια από τα project που ετοιμάζεις (όπως project telemetry, θερμοστάτες κτλ) τα έχω είδη δουλέψει με μεγάλη επιτυχία (ως και αισθητήρα κίνησης έχω βάλει σε περίπτωση πού κάποιος σου ξηλώσει το κουτί (αρκετά ακραίο)... Τα πειράματα που έκανα τελευταία ήταν για στήσιμο real time weather station (με σωβαρά δεδομένα και όχι απλά θερμοκρασία και υγρασία) και αυτοσχέδιες IP Cameras (πολύ μικρού κόστους με αισθητήρα OmniVision) με όλες τις πληροφορίες να μπαίνουν αυτόματα στην σελίδα μέσο Ethernet -> AP (με embedded web server) χωρίς την χρήση ενδιάμεσου PC. Δυστυχώς λόγο άλλον υποχρεώσεων η δουλειά σταμάτησε στην μέση... αλλα θα συνεχιστεί....

----------


## DT200

Ρε παιδιά δεν ήταν ο GR_Kyros στην συνάντηση ο σκέτο Kyros ήταν!.





> PS3: Ρε DT200, τι οθόνες είναι αυτές που κρατάς; Τι κύκλωμα σχεδίασες;



φίλε Lykos1986 έχουμε συζητήσει για αυτή την κατασκευή , είναι ένας εγκέφαλος
για ένα αγωνιστικό πού υπολογίζει χρόνους,ταχύτητες,θερμοκρασίες και πολλά άλλα 
είναι ένα έργο που κούτσα κούτσα μου έχει φάει ένα χρόνο 
(μαζί με την μελέτη και την ανάπτυξη για κάθε σημείο του προγράμματος και του υλικού)

----------


## hlektrologos000

> Ρε παιδιά δεν ήταν ο GR_Kyros στην συνάντηση ο σκέτο Kyros ήταν!.



το διορθωσα ......  sorry....

----------


## TeslaCoil

Και εγω χαρικα που σας γνωρισα
ο καθε ενας ειχε κατι να πει

περασαμε πολυ καλα !!

περιμενουμε νεα απο μπλουζακια  :Smile: 
και το επομενο meeting

----------


## lynx

> Και εγω χαρικα που σας γνωρισα
> ο καθε ενας ειχε κατι να πει
> 
> περασαμε πολυ καλα !!
> 
> περιμενουμε νεα απο μπλουζακια 
> και το επομενο meeting



εσυ TeslaCoil ποιος εισαι στις φωτογραφιες? να ξερω απο ποιον θα κερδισω τις κεραιες?   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

